# Goodbye sweet Autumn



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh no, it is so sad to see this about sweet Autumn. I am so sorry for your loss. They really take a piece of our hearts.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh, what a beautiful girl taken far too soon. I am so sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry - that is way too young to lose a dog. My sympathies. They leave such big holes in our lives when they go.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

It breaks my heart for you. My Golden died in August of a malignant histiocytosis and it was awful. He was eight when diagnosed. Your baby was so young and she's absolutely beautiful. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

What a beautiful sweet girl. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Autumn, she was beautiful. 
My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## LovedTessa (Jun 8, 2019)

This is such a heartbreak. I am so sorry you lost your sweetie so young. I know that every day you had with her was a gift to you and to her.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

I am just so sad for you. No words really, just feelings...


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I keep thinking of you and your family. Autumn was just a couple months younger than Rukie and I can't even let myself think about how I would feel in your sad circumstance. I wish there was something I could do to help make it better, but I don't think there is.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

How heartbreaking to lose one so young! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. RIP Autumn


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss of beautiful Autumn. She was taken far too soon. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this very difficult time.


----------



## Emmet and Murph (Oct 8, 2014)

I lost my Murphy man on Tuesday, I know exactly how your feeling, he was 14 and a half, I blame myself a lot as I keep thinking could I not have done more, seen more.
But also I have him a great life, our Sam only made it to three, also passing due to cancer.

so sorry to hear about your dog, I find myself writing every little memory that comes into my head, the funny things he did.

keep the chin up, we are in this together.


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

I am so, so sorry. Autumn was a beautiful Golden taken way too early. We lost our 10 year old this past August to hemangiosarcom. It’s never easy. I hope time and memories will ease your pain.

Lincoln, this past summer, with Bear.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Autumn was beautiful and how devastating to lose her at such a young age. My thoughts and prayers are with you as you grieve.


----------



## Berna (Jun 14, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss of Autumn...

Way too young.


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you everyone. 

It's been just over a week and is still really difficult to accept. We are trying to keep busy which is helping.


----------



## Emmet and Murph (Oct 8, 2014)

I know exactly how you feel and thing is, I had 14 and a half years from Murphy boy. I find coming into the house the worst, when they use to be there to greet you and now there is no one, it is getting easier and I’m getting an acrylic chain made with his hair in it so he will always be with me.


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

This is so heartbreaking. I am so sorry you are going through this. she was a beautiful girl. It looks like she was a very happy girl. Sending lots of love and prayers to you and your family ? ?


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was such a beautiful girl. Keeping you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.?


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

So sorry for your loss! So unexpected and young. Prayers for you! I love her name, my first golden was also named Autumn! We lost her in 2015 to old age/stroke. We just lost my April girl back in October to Hemangiosarcoma at 8 and I thought that was way too young! I can’t imagine what you are feeling right now, my heart goes out to you!


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. So devastating. She was beautiful.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)




----------

